# Can anyone perform Immobilizer Defeat?



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

So my ECU fried and I bought a new one. The dealership quoted me something around $200 to perform immobilizer defeat on the new ECU but they also said I would need to get new keys (even more money). I have vag-com and I am aware you can perform it through that aslong as you have the 4 digit SKC (secret key code), which I unfortunately dont have for either ECU. 

I would like to find a cheaper alternative, unless someone can tell me how to aquire the 4 digit SKC for each ECU. Help me out guys, Im going on 3 weeks without my daily driver.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

I've seen this question before, and I've seen someone respond occasionally that he performs immo defeat for $50.00.

Search sucks, so best of luck.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

The funny thing is, I know who does it, the member reflected does it all the time, but I havent been able to PM him for the last week and a half because his inbox is full and I cant just sit here and wait until he realizes that it is full and deletes some messages. I even tried posting in some of the threads hes currently posting in to see if he notices my message, no luck.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

I need help as soon as possible guys, my car has been sitting in my girlfriends neighborhood caltisack for 3 weeks now and they are all starting to complain


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Find him on AudiZine, his nick is k0mpressed.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

636glx did mine. I think this is his website: http://www.euroauto-haus.com/. It should the necessary contact info to get in touch with him.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

k0mpressed from the Audi site is reflected on here. send him a PM.


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

If you have a 2001.5 then just buy an ECU with a DL in the part number. You do not need to do an immo defeat. Save your money. 

It is plug and play.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hahah I wish I knew that before I shipped it out to reflected to perform immobilizer defeat. My understanding though was that the immobilizer has more to do with the key matching the VIN and that their were no direct swap or plug and play ECU's.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Stixsp11 said:


> Hahah I wish I knew that before I shipped it out to reflected to perform immobilizer defeat. My understanding though was that the immobilizer has more to do with the key matching the VIN and that their were no direct swap or plug and play ECU's.


 The DL is Immo2, And yes, it has to do with that., 

So if you're swapping it into a mk4, 5 mins in Vag-com and you'll be up and running. 

if you're swapping it into a different chassis/swap then you'd need to do a immo defeat.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Well in vag com dont I need to have the SKC's (which I dont have) for both of the ECU's in order to perform the key reprogramming?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/immobilizer2.html


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

> Hahah I wish I knew that before I shipped it out to reflected to perform immobilizer defeat. My understanding though was that the immobilizer has more to do with the key matching the VIN and that their were no direct swap or plug and play ECU's.


 I fried my ECU as well.

I bought another ECU (DL) from the junkyard. Since my car was a 2001.5, I did NOT need immo defeat, nor VIN, no reprogramming of keys, etc. If your car was above 2001.5, it uses a different Immo, Which is IMMO 3, which needs what you mentioned above, the VIN, SKC keys/codes, etc.

*It is all plug and play.*

The only thing you need a VAG Com for is to test the ECU and trottle body alignment after in stall of new ECU.

Save your money ($50 for immo defeat plus cost of shipping) and try and get it back.

SIDE NOTE: The guy who installed my ECU told me what you were told about VIN and SKC, etc, however, I told them that I had done my research on the internet and it was plug and play. He proceeded to attempt to demonstrate the Immobilizer without doing the immo defeat. My car started right up. The guy was shocked to say the least.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Well I was luckily able to retrieve my ECU before USPS shipped it out. Im now only praying that my car is indeed immo2 because I have no clue at this point, I will be able to check after work though. So say mine isnt immo2, and I have bought a DL ECU to replace it with...will it not work switching from a immo3 ECU to an immo2?


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

If your engine code is AWW, then your ECU part number is DL. All 2001.5 Jettas are AWW (DL). IF you car is 2001 and I think 2000, then your engine code is AWD. I am not sure what the part number for that is. My brain is telling me CL, however, I am guessing the CL part.

Look at your fried ECU and the new ECU. Are both identical as in the last two digits are "DL"? If they are then it will work.

One other thing to note, if your car is a 5 speed, then your new ECU has to be a 5 speed.

2001.5 and below are all immo II. If your car is 2001.5, then for sure it is immo II.

The ECU from 2002 and above are immo III

Immo III wont work in your car without immo defeat.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

To all the guys who posted on this thread, I sincerely thank you for all your help. Last night I swapped in the DL ECU that I bought from someone on the forum and followed the vag com procedure to adapt it, and wahla! It started right up without an issue and ran perfectly for a now slow and unchipped GTI haha. I guess it was from the frayed rear 02 sensor wires making contact with one another and shorting the ECU. I honestly wouldnt have been able to do it without your guys help, due to my lack of knowledge in ECU swapping/immobilizers. So thanks alot everyone!


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

shorted O/2's = No more throttle control


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

> To all the guys who posted on this thread, I sincerely thank you for all your help. Last night I swapped in the DL ECU that I bought from someone on the forum and followed the vag com procedure to adapt it, and wahla! It started right up without an issue and ran perfectly for a now slow and unchipped GTI haha. I guess it was from the frayed rear 02 sensor wires making contact with one another and shorting the ECU. I honestly wouldnt have been able to do it without your guys help, due to my lack of knowledge in ECU swapping/immobilizers. So thanks alot everyone!


 No problem. You just saved $50 for immo defeat you did not need. The cost of shipping to and from whatever destination. Shipping time. 

I just wished there was someone to help me when I was going through the same thing you did. It cost me far more than it did you. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

> shorted O/2's = No more throttle control


 ^^That about sums this thread up haha


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## MILESisBROKE (Dec 28, 2009)

so i swapped my keys to one i bought online and i went to start my car and it went right into immobilizer.. how do i get it out of immo???


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

miles485 said:


> so i swapped my keys to one i bought online and i went to start my car and it went right into immobilizer.. how do i get it out of immo???


Your new key need to be coded to your ecu. This way people dot buy keys and start other peoples cars . Dealership can code it or maybe someone knows how to via vag com


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

Most if not all unitronics dealers can remove the immo.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

does having the imoobilizer deafeat on the ecu mean you dont need teh dealer to programm the key fob?


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> does having the imoobilizer deafeat on the ecu mean you dont need teh dealer to programm the key fob?


yes.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

hells yeah!
thanks


----------



## Jermbo (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm planning on buying an ECU from an 02 gti with a six speed, I have an 02 gti with a 5 speed? Will this be a problem what would I have to do to get the car to run with this ECU? All help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sfd123 (Jan 20, 2014)

so im pretty sure this is happening to me. bad front o2 sensor loss of throttle control, intermittent epc+traction control lights come on and limp mode. im not sure if my computer is ok or not at this point. would the car be drivable without the front o2 sensor, so i can get around until the one i ordered comes in. i would like to just remove it to try and protect the ecu


----------

